# Want to get my budgie a companion



## ChikaBudgie (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello 👋 
My budgie Perry is around 7 years old, and I was wondering if it’s too late to introduce her to a new bird. She’s been an only child most her life, but I’m so busy with work these days that I’m not home as often. So I want to get her a friend.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

At this point in Perry's life, it is not likely she will be receptive to having another budgie in her space as she's been a solo bird the entire time you've had her.
If you want to get another budgie and, after the quarantine period, house it separately in its own cage, you could put the two cages next to one another.
I would suggest looking for a budgie at a bird rescue or a shelter that needs to be rehomed. 

If you decide to get another budgie, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*
* It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!
FaeryBee has given great resources and advice. You’ve come to the best place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices and we’re glad to have you with us 👋🏻

Please be sure to read through the links provided above as they’ll help to keep you posted on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask ♥

Best wishes with your budgie!


----------

